# if you had an empty 90litre tank...what would you put in it?



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

stuck for ideas, ive got a american cichlid tank, a guppy/ rescued community fish tank and a turtle tank....was going to stock the 90litre with mbuna but if anyone knows of interesting combos of fish.....


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

90L, as in around 25g? Shrimp...nothing else.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

shrimp?? i dont know what it is in gallon but its not tiny....ill measure it later. aquadvisor says 8 mbuna cichlids will take the stocking up to 123%.


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

I would do lots of plants and maybe a few sunset wag platys


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

can shrimp go with platy?


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

they do in my 25g. Plus since the platy's are live bearers you will have a steady supply of oscar food for your little guy.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

hmmmmm this could work out good.....i have just remembered about killifish tho


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Nothing says you can't have shrimp with a lot of different fish. The best chance for them to survive is with no fish. The sad truth is Platies will eventually even take out adults, for sure on any baby shrimp. I have seen a female Guppy with a full grown RCS half way down her throat, so I know if they can do it, no prob for a Platy.

I have a different opinion I am sure than most when it comes to smaller tanks. Cichlids should never be in them IMO, to include Angels, Discuss, etc. They can do well in them, you'll just never see it in my house. IMO the right size tank for those starts in the 40B range.

The size tank you have is a great size for planted tank with a shrimp colony. I started my first one with a 20g and it has gone from 23 shrimp to close to 500 now and still growing. They are interesting to watch and are very well suited for smaller tanks. Not only that, when your numbers get high like mine you can start to sell them and do so very easily and more than make back any money invested. If I cut my poulation down to 100, I would make $350-400, selling about 400 of them, and that is even underselling to about 50% of what my shrimp sell for right now. You can fund your other aquarium interest with that kind of money and they cost very little to keep healthy and reproducing.

Just a thought.


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

How many did it take to start your colony?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Started with 23. At the end of 3 months I had over 300.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

only prob with shrimp is there really expensive here


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

All the more reason....you grow and breed and sell for a good price and put a lot of money in your pocket. There is a little upfront cost, but they produce pretty fast if they are in the right conditions. You just have to get versed with mailing out live critters.


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

I think I may move my sunset wags and leave just shrimp then........Thanks Ben.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

i cant really afford to spend about £160 to start off the colony....its a good idea and one ill def think about tho


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

It's too small for a good mbuna display.
And everyone keeps domestic platys and shrimp. I'd suggest an experiment - lampeye killies, Aphyosemion killies - it all depends on where you are. You could search for the British Killifish Association - they do a lot of charity auctions and probably distribute really cool and beautiful fish online.
Your tank is a bit big, but plant it and add some Fundulopanchax nigerianus, or Aphyo. striatum, and in a couple of months, it'll be full and very nice to look at.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

damn, websites blocked at work!!! ill check it out over the weekend. love your idea!!!! i assume a pleco is ok to be with them? ive got a bristlenose in there at the moment.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

what plants would you recoment?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Fundulopanchax nigerianus?

If you spelled that without looking you're just showing off, lol.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

The reef guys have a fish with the common name of the "Humuhumunukunukuapua'a" . I'll take Latin over that any time.
I used to sell a lot of nigerianus - you get used to the names as you have to write them. There is no standard English name.


----------



## luananeko (Aug 27, 2010)

Another option if you want something really different from your other tanks is to do an actinic lit tank with cardinal tetras, glowlight tetras, GloFish, etc. It's pretty fun to figure out which fish and decorations will really pop in the lighting. I still prefer my more natural looking planted tank as my primary tank, but if you have kids they really get a kick out of the combination of all the bright fluorescent colored decorations and the "glowing" fish


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

we got a natural tank and a very unnatural japanese garden scene tank...the actinic lit tanks looks wicked!!! maybe do a killifish actinic tank!


----------

